# Black trim for uniform



## Matt.A (Dec 8, 2012)

I need to put black trim on a triditonal uniform. I have searched the web for instructions or a diagram so the person I hire to do this will have a guide. Does anyone have a link or something that I can have? Thank you.

Matt.A


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 8, 2012)

Wouldn't it be easier (and likely cheaper) to buy an ITF uniform?

This or this or something of the sort?

Moosoolsa does custom work, at very good prices. I've got two of their uniforms and they're very nice. Heavy material, quality construction, excellent overall.


----------



## Matt.A (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, no. It wouldn't have our school logo on the back


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 8, 2012)

Matt.A said:


> Well, no. It wouldn't have our school logo on the back



Well,yes. As mentioned, Moosoolsa does custom work.

But if you can't do it that way, just tell the person you hire where you want the trim added and how wide you want it to be. If that's not enough, show them a picture of an ITF dobak (or similar). Seems simple enough.


----------



## Matt.A (Dec 8, 2012)

is it that simple?   Cause our uniforms have alot more trim then just the lapel.  That what all the "kits" for sale on the internet say they cover.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't know anything about kits. Black trim dobaks can be hand with trim around the lapel, down the arms, down the legs, around the cuffs... How much do you want trimmed? Since you're hiring someone, just point and say "put black there".


----------



## Matt.A (Dec 9, 2012)

Well I was guessing that there are certain withs for different DAN ranks.  Maybe not.  Ok. I'll try that.


----------



## Matt.A (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## rlobrecht (Dec 9, 2012)

Have others in your school done this?  What did they do?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 9, 2012)

Matt.A said:


> Well I was guessing that there are certain withs for different DAN ranks.  Maybe not.  Ok. I'll try that.



There are, or used to be, by ITF standards. But that really wouldn't have anything to do with what you're doing.


----------



## Matt.A (Dec 9, 2012)

I guess the people who did the alterations in the past, have moved away.   You would think it would be easy to find someone who can sew, but they are few and far between theses days.


----------



## WaterGal (Dec 10, 2012)

rlobrecht said:


> Have others in your school done this?  What did they do?



Yeah, really, wondering about this.  Why would the school make people get trim sewed onto the uniform instead of just buying some uniforms that come with the trim and getting them screen printed?  Suppliers give huge discounts to schools for uniforms, so it's really not that expensive.


----------



## Matt.A (Dec 10, 2012)

I would not buy a uniform that was already trimmed out.  What if it had to be tailored?  Our school buys light weight uniforms with the screen on the back or all students.  Once you are a first DAN, it is the persons responsibility to get a mid weight or heavy weight uniform and have it tailored and trimmed.  We order our uniforms from St. Louis MO.


----------



## WaterGal (Dec 11, 2012)

Matt.A said:


> I would not buy a uniform that was already trimmed out.  What if it had to be tailored?  Our school buys light weight uniforms with the screen on the back or all students.  Once you are a first DAN, it is the persons responsibility to get a mid weight or heavy weight uniform and have it tailored and trimmed.  We order our uniforms from St. Louis MO.



Well, I can't say as I've ever heard of anybody getting their uniform tailored, beyond getting the pants hemmed a little.  Do you guys put trim on the bottom of the pants? I imagine the dry cleaners could just take the trim off and move it up the pants when they do the hem.


----------



## Matt.A (Dec 11, 2012)

WaterGal said:


> Well, I can't say as I've ever heard of anybody getting their uniform tailored, beyond getting the pants hemmed a little.  Do you guys put trim on the bottom of the pants? I imagine the dry cleaners could just take the trim off and move it up the pants when they do the hem.



Yes the bottom of the pants and the sleeve cuffs.  Plus higher DANs have a black stripe down the leg.  Here is an example


----------



## Matt.A (Dec 11, 2012)

Here is another example


----------



## WaterGal (Dec 11, 2012)

Hmm.  Some quick looking around on Dynamics, Century & Challenger and none of them even had pants like that that I saw!  Dynamics & Challenger had the top, but it came with plain pants.  So I guess you'd still have to add some trim even if you bought the trimmed uniform. Oh well.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 11, 2012)

As I mentioned, MooSoolSa does custom work and will put whatever trim anywhere you want. Send them a scan of your logo. Or ask your instructor for a patch.
I really don't think this would be difficult.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 11, 2012)

Step One:
By dobok with trim already in place.

Step Two:
Go to local community college Art Department.  Pay local Starving Art Student $25 to custom paint school logo on back using fabric paint.

Result:
Way cool custom dobok that everyone else will drool over, a struggling artist makes a few bucks (and maybe a few more from dojang-mates), and your money stays local instead of going to China.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## WaterGal (Dec 11, 2012)

lklawson said:


> Step One:
> By dobok with trim already in place.
> 
> Step Two:
> ...



I'm pretty sure that the suppliers (or at least Dynamics, who we use) import the plain uniforms from China and do the screen printing locally.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 12, 2012)

WaterGal said:


> I'm pretty sure that the suppliers (or at least Dynamics, who we use) import the plain uniforms from China and do the screen printing locally.


OK.  Custom artwork is still cooler.  Ask me how I know.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Dec 12, 2012)

Another option is to take the blank dobok to a custom embroiderer.  Also way cool looking.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## chinto (Dec 13, 2012)

get wide black bias tape, and pin it as trim and then sew it down.. any competent Taylor or seamstress will be able to do what you want with ease!

\

\\


----------

